# Question RE: CS List procedures



## NCastle77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Do you lose your place on the list if a particular CS city or town calls you and you no longer wish to go to that respective department?

For instance...if you picked a smaller town as your 3rd or 4th choice...can you turn down their offer if you're trying to get onto Boston PD primarily without hurting your place on the list. 

I apologize if this comes off as a ridiculous question, but I figured someone here would have the correct (or at least close) answer.

Thanks to all who can help out.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

You can turn the job down by selecting the "refuse appointment" option and then you still remain on the list. You are only allowed to do this two times and remain on the list. If you turn it down the third time, you are removed from the list.

If you don't sign the list one way or the other, then by law your name is automatically removed from the list.

Bottom line, if offered the job, take the job and worry about Boston or some other PD later...don't pass up what may be your one chance to be a cop


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah you can always lateral transfer to another department.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

NCastle77 said:


> Do you lose your place on the list if a particular CS city or town calls you and you no longer wish to go to that respective department?
> 
> For instance...if you picked a smaller town as your 3rd or 4th choice...can you turn down their offer if you're trying to get onto Boston PD primarily without hurting your place on the list.
> 
> ...


Must be nice to be called on your third or fourth choice and not want it, people wait a long time to be called.


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

This is CS....Take the FIRST offer you get....there may not be another one


----------

